

Chamelon-like soft robot may have military applications, says DARPA - anigbrowl
http://www.capitolcolumn.com/news/could-chameleon-like-robot-be-used-in-military-operations-darpa-says-yes/

======
anigbrowl
The video is pretty bizarre:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwwlUjWhRhA&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwwlUjWhRhA&feature=player_embedded)

